# Nissan GT-R Giveaway - eBay garage is passing one out!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

No joke.

eBay Garage


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in!

edit: dammit, no canadians allowed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny said:


> I'm in!
> 
> edit: dammit, no canadians allowed.


It's Bieber's fault...


----------



## Tunalollipop (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet entered!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

entered! thx ant!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

in for 1


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

Thank You and EBay . 500hp, awd, monster. Well when I win it, I will take it straight to AMS. And get it up to 1400 hp. Yeah it's like that. Lol. 1400 Horsepower AMS Performance Alpha 12 Nissan GT-R - CAR and DRIVER - YouTube


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in.

Pete


----------

